# GeForce GTX 970 und GTX 980 - Neuer Preis-Leistungs-Sieger?



## AntonioFunes (27. September 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *GeForce GTX 970 und GTX 980 - Neuer Preis-Leistungs-Sieger?* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: GeForce GTX 970 und GTX 980 - Neuer Preis-Leistungs-Sieger?


----------



## Van83 (27. September 2014)

Der weitere Vorteil von Nvidia ist, die meisten "Blockbuster" Spiele sind Nvidia optimiert. Auch in Zusammenhang mit PhysiX Effekten. Mit einer AMD Karte, hat man dann gar nicht die Option in den Genuss von PhysiX zu kommen. Entweder sie ist ausgeblendet oder sobald der PhysiX-Effekt im Spiel erscheint (z.B, Batman Asylum der Rauch), gehen die Frames zu Boden.


----------



## BiJay (27. September 2014)

Ich gurke noch mit einer 560 Ti-448 durch die Gegend. Bei einigen Spielen wird es da schon langsam knapp, die 970 sieht da also vielversprechend aus. Vielleicht warte ich noch bis zum ersten Preisdrop, werd ja bei den Releases der nächsten Monate sehen, wie sehr ich neue Hardware brauche.


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (27. September 2014)

Hallo an alle, ich möchte mir im November/Dezember einen neuen PC holen, bei Dragon Age I , Unity und The Witcher 3 bitternötig für mich ^^" 

Sollte ich mir die Gtx980 holen? Also für mich steht eh fest das es eine Graka von Nvidia sein wird, bloß welche ist noch die Frage


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (27. September 2014)

M.E. ist die 980 GTX nur dann sinnvoll, wenn du vorhast in 1440 p zu spielen (d.h. 2560 x 1440) oder 2560 x 1600 und damit dann mit Bildverbesserungen, oder in full hd mit extremen Bildverbesserungen (SSAA etc.). Damit die 980 GTX auch in der richtigen Umgebung arbeitet, wären mind. 1600 € für den PC (alle Komponenten) nicht verkehrt. Die GTX 970 ist - wie im Test zu sehen - mehr als schnell genug für Full HD (+ Bildverbesserungen) und deutlich günstiger. Eine Grafikkarte im Wert von 300 - 350 € würde ich allerdings auch erst ab 1200 € für den gesamten PC einbauen. Alternativ ist auch noch die 780 GTX mit 6 GB VRAM für ca. 500 € eine Alternative für die 980 GTX. Die 770 GTX ist zu teuer und wird von den Radeons überholt.


----------



## doomkeeper (27. September 2014)

970 all the way.
980 erst dann wenn man zu viel Geld hat


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. September 2014)

Ich hab auch eine GTX 970....Das ist schon eine sehr geniale Grafikkarte


----------



## Herbboy (27. September 2014)

Van83 schrieb:


> Der weitere Vorteil von Nvidia ist, die meisten "Blockbuster" Spiele sind Nvidia optimiert. Auch in Zusammenhang mit PhysiX Effekten. Mit einer AMD Karte, hat man dann gar nicht die Option in den Genuss von PhysiX zu kommen. Entweder sie ist ausgeblendet oder sobald der PhysiX-Effekt im Spiel erscheint (z.B, Batman Asylum der Rauch), gehen die Frames zu Boden.


Nvidia-"optimiert" ist übertrieben, vlt. "Zusammenarbeit" so dass schlimmstensfalls erst ein Patch dafür sorgt, dass eine AMD-Grafikkarte optimal genutzt wird. Ansonsten ist es aber so, dass eine AMD-Karte X, die normalerweise gleichschnell ist wie eine Nvidia-Karte Y, auch in "Blockbuster"-Spielen, die offensichtlich mit Nvidia zusammenarbeiten, trotzdem immer noch gleichschnell ist. Zusammenarbeit mit den Entwicklern gibt es aber auch bei AMD.

 PhysX ist in der Tat quasi Nvidia-only, aber das haben nur sehr wenige Games, und bei AMD gibt es dafür seit kurzem Mantle, was dafür sorgt, dass ein Spiel schneller läuft als ohne Mantle. D.h. im Endeffekt gleichen sich die Vorteile aus.  


@Seargent: da steht doch an sich im Artikel genug drin, so dass Du für DICH das entscheiden kannst ^^  Die GTX 980 ist 15% schneller als die GTX 970 - ICH finde 200€ Aufpreis zu viel dafür. 15% sind zB dann, wenn Du eh nur 30 FPS hast, "satte" 35 FPS - und wenn Du wiederum sowieso viel FPS hast, zB 70 FPS, dann hättest Du halt mit 15% mehr ca. 80 FPS.


----------



## doomkeeper (27. September 2014)

Auch abwarten bis andere Hersteller ihre getunten 970er ins Rennen schicken und letztendlich eine billige 980 zum Preis einer 970 anbieten werden.

Und wenn wir ehrlich sind ist sogar die 970 alles andere als "billig". Aber In Sachen Preis/Leistung und Vernunft ist sie absolut die beste Karte auf dem Markt.
Selbst ich mache mir Gedanken darüber sie zu kaufen und meine 770er vielleicht loszuwerden 

Das Gesamtpaket ist wirklich unglaublich.


----------



## Enisra (27. September 2014)

Van83 schrieb:


> Der weitere Vorteil von Nvidia ist, die meisten "Blockbuster" Spiele sind Nvidia optimiert. Auch in Zusammenhang mit PhysiX Effekten. Mit einer AMD Karte, hat man dann gar nicht die Option in den Genuss von PhysiX zu kommen. Entweder sie ist ausgeblendet oder sobald der PhysiX-Effekt im Spiel erscheint (z.B, Batman Asylum der Rauch), gehen die Frames zu Boden.



ja ne is klar
nur unterschlägst da so auch ein dezenztes Detail:
Wie viele Spiele haben schon PhysX? Und vorallem, wie viele davon sind überhaupt gut und wie viele davon setzen den Effekt auch wirklich gut um?
außerdem, wo, super Optimierung wenn der Unterschied zu einer gleichstarken ATI 3 Frames betragen

Ich würde allerdings immer noch auf die ATIs warten, alleine schon deswegen um einen Vergleich zu haben


----------



## Herbboy (27. September 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Auch abwarten bis andere Hersteller ihre getunten 970er ins Rennen schicken und letztendlich eine billige 980 zum Preis einer 970 anbieten werden.
> 
> Und wenn wir ehrlich sind ist sogar die 970 alles andere als "billig". Aber In Sachen Preis/Leistung und Vernunft ist sie absolut die beste Karte auf dem Markt.
> .


 An sich ist das eher die R9 280: die reicht für alles auf Max noch gut aus und kostet 170€. Die GTX 970 ist zwar ca 40% schneller, aber 80% teurer  

Die GTX 970 ist aber definitiv ihr Geld wert, wenn man eine Karte will, die auch sicher 2-3 Jahre noch "ausreicht" - genau wie die R9 290. Und in nem halben Jahr wird die siher auch eher 250€ kosten, was an sich ein typischer Preis ist, den ambitionierte Gamer mit Blick auf Preis-Leistung ausgeben wollen. Die allermeisten Leute suchen immer eine Karte um die 250€, und auch bei PC-Zusammenstellungen ergibt sich idR eben genau so eine Karte als optimal fürs Budget.


----------



## Exar-K (27. September 2014)

Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir eine GTX 970 zu kaufen, bin mir aber noch nicht sicher.
Wahrscheinlich ist es aber rausgeschmissenes Geld, da bei mir derzeit noch eine 7950 werkelt (die "getunte" Windforce von Gigabyte):
3072MB Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950 WindForce 3X Aktiv PCIe

Hab nur schon an Witcher 3 und Co. gedacht.


----------



## doomkeeper (27. September 2014)

Lieber drauf warten bis Witcher 3 erscheint und dann eine Grafikkarte dafür kaufen.
Nicht dass sie es wieder verschieben.


----------



## Enisra (27. September 2014)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Hab nur schon an Witcher 3 und Co. gedacht.



Naja, also Witcher dauert ja immer noch ein Viertel Jahr und Co. bestimmt auch noch ähnlich lange
Ich würde noch warten


----------



## Exar-K (27. September 2014)

Klar, ich würde die auch dann erst kaufen. Hab nur schonmal überlegt, ob ich mit meiner aktuellen Karte vielleicht auskommen würde.
Aber das werde ich dann wohl sehen. Bis dahin gibt es sicher noch ein paar Modelle und die Preiskurve geht nach unten.


----------



## doomkeeper (27. September 2014)

Vor allem wird Witcher 3 paar Nvidia Features besitzen so viel ich weiß.
Da wäre mind. eine 970 wirklich von Vorteil wenn man so heiß drauf ist.


----------



## Van83 (27. September 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja ne is klar
> nur unterschlägst da so auch ein dezenztes Detail:
> Wie viele Spiele haben schon PhysX? Und vorallem, wie viele davon sind überhaupt gut und wie viele davon setzen den Effekt auch wirklich gut um?
> außerdem, wo, super Optimierung wenn der Unterschied zu einer gleichstarken ATI 3 Frames betragen
> ...



Alle PC-Spiele − Komplette Liste der für GeForce optimierten PC-Spiele | NVIDIA

Da findest du so einige. Ein paar Titel sind nicht aufgelistet wie Batman - Arkham Asylum oder Just Cause 2. Ich hatte die HD7970 von Gigabyte vorher. Die ist immer noch gut und sogar schneller als die GTX470 im SLI Modus die ich vorher hatte. Aber ich wollte einfach nicht mehr auf diese tollen Effekte verzichten müssen, vorallem in Borderlands 2... und Batman...und Just Cause und.. und..

Nachschlag: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_games_with_hardware-accelerated_PhysX_support


----------



## doomkeeper (27. September 2014)

Fängt die PhysX Diskussion hier wieder an?

Es ist Nvidias gutes Recht ihre eigenen Features anzubieten wenn sie es können.
Auch ist es ihr gutes Recht GSync & Co. Nvidia exklusiv anzubieten weil sie Arbeit in diese Arbeit reingesteckt haben.
Wenn Nvidia dadurch seinen Kunden einen Mehrwert zu geben versucht dann ist doch alles in Ordnung.

Niemand zwingt die Entwickler die Features zu nutzen.

Oder meckern wir bei anderen Dingen genau so wie im PC Bereich?
Nur weil Nvidia besser aufgestellt sind, sind sie doch nicht automatisch das böse exklusive Imperium


----------



## Enisra (27. September 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Fängt die PhysX Diskussion hier wieder an?
> 
> Es ist Nvidias gutes Recht ihre eigenen Features anzubieten wenn sie es können.
> Auch ist es ihr gutes Recht GSync & Co. Nvidia exklusiv anzubieten weil sie Arbeit in diese Arbeit reingesteckt haben.
> ...



Behauptet das irgendwer das Nvidia Böse ist oder PhysX schlecht?
Bevor hier irgendwas behauptet wird, leßt besser nach und unterstricht das wo es angeblich stehen soll -.-
Auch wenn manche Fanboys es anderst sehen, aber PhysX ist halt nunmal nur ein Gimmik das *kaum *von brauchbaren Spielen benutz wird und es teilweise wie bei Borderlands auch nur Mittelmäßig als Gimmik eingesetzt wird. Oder soll Daylight jetzt ein gutes Spiel sein weil es Physx und Unreal 4 hat?
Deswegen soll man nicht so tun als wenn das jetzt ein Killerfeature ist und "die *meisten *Blockbuster" ist auch in anbetracht dessen das die Liste nun doch relativ überschaubar ist, nunmal schwachsinn, eine Logik derer man sich nun nicht wirklich entziehen kann, weswegen man auch durchaus wieder mit einem Fanboy kommen kann. Eher macht CUDA bei Photoshop Sinn.
Nebst dem Punkt das man zwar irgendwo dolle Listen herraus kramen kann (wovon eine das Gegenargument zur eigenen Aussage ist ...), aber diesen Blind glaubt und sich nicht im Detail anschaut wie gut die ist und für 3 Frames extra können die gerne hinschreiben das es besser auf Nvidia läuft, aber den will ich sehen der mir den Unterschied von 53 und 56 zeigen kann.

Außerdem, Gsync ist zwar nett, aber wieviele Monitore im Bezahlbaren Bereich haben die Technik denn jetzt schon? Eine Gute Idee die aber im Moment noch viel zu teuer ist


----------



## doomkeeper (27. September 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Behauptet das irgendwer das Nvidia Böse ist oder PhysX schlecht?
> Bevor hier irgendwas behauptet wird, leßt besser nach und unterstricht das wo es angeblich stehen soll -.-



Wenn man sich die allgemeine Meinung mal anschaut dann ist das tatsächlich so.
Viele sind sauer auf Nvidia weil sie ihr PhysX anbieten bzw. die Entwickler PhysX einbauen und AMD hier leer ausgeht.



> Auch wenn manche Fanboys es anderst sehen, aber PhysX ist halt nunmal nur ein Gimmik das *kaum *von brauchbaren Spielen benutz wird und es teilweise wie bei Borderlands auch nur Mittelmäßig als Gimmik eingesetzt wird. Oder soll Daylight jetzt ein gutes Spiel sein weil es Physx und Unreal 4 hat?


Nur weil du es so siehst heißt es nicht dass alle es so sehen.
Für mich persönlich ist PhysX ein starkes Kaufargument zukünftiger Grafikkarten geworden.

Für mich sind die Details groß genug und ich achte auch darauf.



> Deswegen soll man nicht so tun als wenn das jetzt ein Killerfeature ist und "die *meisten *Blockbuster" ist auch in anbetracht dessen das die Liste nun doch relativ überschaubar ist, nunmal schwachsinn, eine Logik derer man sich nun nicht wirklich entziehen kann, weswegen man auch durchaus wieder mit einem Fanboy kommen kann.


Ist doch egal wie viele Spiele es unterstützen -.-

Wenn ein Spiel PhysX unterstützt dann ist das in dem Zeitpunkt ein Mehrwert für einen Geforce Kunden.



> Außerdem, Gsync ist zwar nett, aber wieviele Monitore im Bezahlbaren Bereich haben die Technik denn jetzt schon? Eine Gute Idee die aber im Moment noch viel zu teuer ist



Die Technik bzw. die Displays kommen erst jetzt langsam auf den Markt also was gibt es hier zu kritisieren?
Kritisierst du andere Technologien ebenfalls weil sie zu Release überteuert auf den Markt kommen?


----------



## Enisra (27. September 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Nur weil du es so siehst heißt es nicht dass alle es so sehen.
> Für mich persönlich ist PhysX ein starkes Kaufargument zukünftiger Grafikkarten geworden.
> 
> Für mich sind die Details groß genug und ich achte auch darauf.
> ...



Ja ne, Leseverständniss ist was tolles
Jeder kann es so sehen wie ich, wenn man sich die Liste anschaut und merkt das die Kurz ist und grade mal so ein Viertel davon was taugt, was nunmal von Zitat "die meisten" entfernt ist, was auch nicht ich sondern eben besagter Fanboy angebracht hat, weswegen das natürlich dadurch eine Rolle spielt wenn es darum geht die These zu berichtigen.
Wenn mich die Titel jetzt nun nicht interessieren, was durchaus möglich ist wenn man einen schlechten geschmack oder kein interesse an den Genres hat, dann bringt mir das Gimmik nunmal nichts. Oder soll ich jetzt extra noch dazu schreiben das so Titel wie Witcher 3 Blockbuster sind? Klar sind die es, aber nunmal nicht wie behauptet "die meisten".
Ach ja, und was ist falsch an der Kritik dass das hochjubeln eines Features das ich nicht nutzen kann weil die Monitore noch zu teuer sind und ich deswegen es nicht nutzen kann, kein wirklich brauchbares Kaufargument sind?


----------



## doomkeeper (27. September 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ja ne, Leseverständniss ist was tolles
> Jeder kann es so sehen wie ich, wenn man sich die Liste anschaut und merkt das die Kurz ist und grade mal so ein Viertel davon was taugt, was nunmal von Zitat "die meisten" entfernt ist, was auch nicht ich sondern eben besagter Fanboy angebracht hat, weswegen das natürlich dadurch eine Rolle spielt wenn es darum geht die These zu berichtigen.



Sorry ich hab mir wirklich Mühe gegeben diesen Satz zu verstehen aber ich kann ihn einfach nicht entziffern.



> Wenn mich die Titel jetzt nun nicht interessieren, was durchaus möglich ist wenn man einen schlechten geschmack oder kein interesse an den Genres hat, dann bringt mir das Gimmik nunmal nichts. Oder soll ich jetzt extra noch dazu schreiben das so Titel wie Witcher 3 Blockbuster sind? Klar sind die es, aber nunmal nicht wie behauptet "die meisten".



Um was gehts dir denn hier überhaupt Enisra?
PhysX ist ein Schmankerl für Geforce Käufer und wenn Entwickler es in ihr Spiel einbauen dann haben die Kunden einen Mehrwert.
Es ist ein zusätzliches Feature und rechtfertigt für einige bestimmten einen geringen Aufpreis gegenüber der Konkurrenz.

Ich versteh nachwievor nicht was dir hier nicht passt.



> Ach ja, und was ist falsch an der Kritik dass das hochjubeln eines Features das ich nicht nutzen kann weil die Monitore noch zu teuer sind und ich deswegen es nicht nutzen kann, kein wirklich brauchbares Kaufargument sind?


Das ist doch dein eigenes Problem und nicht das von Nvidia.

Oder kritisierst du BMW weil du dir den M4 nicht leisten kannst obwohl Werbung dafür gemacht wird?

Warum kriege ich blos den Gedanken nicht weg dass irgendwie fast jeder heutzutage meint er müsse alles kaufen was auf den Markt geschmissen wird.
In erster Linie ist GSync für Nvidia Kunden gedacht und für diejenigen die eine geschlossene Einheit besitzen möchten (Geforce Karte + Geforce Monitor)

Es ist eben kein Massenprodukt und schon gar nicht zu Release. Wie jedes Produkt dieser Welt ist es bei Release relativ überteuert und muss sich erstmal ein dickeres Fell aufbauen um den Preis senken zu müssen.
Ein AMG von Mercedes ist nicht umsonst so teuer weil er sich von Liebhabern finanzieren lässt, während die C Klasse nur von der Masse am Leben gehalten wird und deswegen so billig ist.


----------



## smutjesmooth (27. September 2014)

Da mein Limit für Grafikkarten 200€ beträgt wird meine nächste wieder eine AMD Karte werden.So kaufe Ich meist alle 2 Jahre eine Neue unter anderem mit Geld aus dem Verkauf der alten Karte.Funktioniert immer super.Ich brauch keinen Physx Quatsch etc.Hauptsache meine Games laufen ruckelfrei.Und am Pc siehts immer besser aus als auf Konsole.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. September 2014)

Hmmm... Falls ich irgendwann meine 660ti ausmustern müsste, werde ich an die 970er zurückdenken.


----------



## Enisra (27. September 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hmmm... Falls ich irgendwann meine 660ti ausmustern müsste, werden ich  an 970er zurückdenken.



naja
also die Leistungssteigerung wäre auch schon nicht zuverachten


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. September 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja
> also die Leistungssteigerung wäre auch schon nicht zuverachten


Glaub ich gerne, aber im Moment läuft so ziemlich alles was ich zocke sehr zufriedenstellend. Bei aktivierten 8x-AA! Wobei zu bedenken ist, dass ich noch mit Spielen der vergangenen 2 Jahre beschäftigt bin, und kaum eines davon gehört zur extremen Hardware-Fresser-Gattung. [emoji6]


----------



## Enisra (27. September 2014)

ja, aber:
MEHR POWER!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. September 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, aber:
> MEHR POWER!


Jaahaaa... Ich hab schon verstanden. [emoji1] 
Nur ist da wieder fraglich ob mein i5 3470 gleich miteingetauscht werden müsste, nicht dass Potential brach liegt. [emoji52]


----------



## Enisra (27. September 2014)

nja, der dürfte noch reichen, CPUs haben dann doch schon eine dezent längere Lebenszeit


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. September 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> nja, der dürfte noch reichen, CPUs haben dann doch schon eine dezent längere Lebenszeit


Sind die CPU-Anforderungen wirklich kaum gestiegen?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (27. September 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Sind die CPU-Anforderungen wirklich kaum gestiegen?



Naja, nachdem CPUs sich lange Zeit ein Rennen um immer mehr GHz geliefert haben, geht es an dieser Front inzwischen laum noch weiter.
3-4 GHz hatten wir auch schon vor mehreren Jahren.
Die Hersteller setzen dafür jetzt mehr auf andere leistungssteigernde Features wie mehr Kerne usw.
Leider wird das noch immer nicht von allen Spielen wirklich unterstützt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. September 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Naja, nachdem CPUs sich lange Zeit ein Rennen um immer mehr GHz geliefert haben, geht es an dieser Front inzwischen laum noch weiter.
> 3-4 GHz hatten wir auch schon vor mehreren Jahren.
> Die Hersteller setzen dafür jetzt mehr auf andere leistungssteigernde Features wie mehr Kerne usw.
> Leider wird das noch immer nicht von allen Spielen wirklich unterstützt.


Also fährt man mit 4 Kernen nach wie vor auf der sicheren Seite... Gut zu wissen, danke dir. [emoji4]


----------



## Enisra (27. September 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Naja, nachdem CPUs sich lange Zeit ein Rennen um immer mehr GHz geliefert haben, geht es an dieser Front inzwischen laum noch weiter.
> 3-4 GHz hatten wir auch schon vor mehreren Jahren.
> Die Hersteller setzen dafür jetzt mehr auf andere leistungssteigernde Features wie mehr Kerne usw.
> Leider wird das noch immer nicht von allen Spielen wirklich unterstützt.



nja, mal schaun, jetzt wo beide Konsolen auf einen mehr oder weniger AMD A10 setzten wird sich die Kernscalierung hoffentlich auch mal bessern, ansonsten war in einer der letzten PCGHs ein intersanter Artikel drin, über die Kombination von Alter CPU und neuer Karte, ich glaub es war sogar eine R9 290X, in der Variante bekommt man wesentlich mehr Power raus als anderster herrum


----------



## Spassbremse (27. September 2014)

Da die meisten Spiele sowieso eher gpu- denn cpu-lastig ausfallen, merkt man bei den meisten Spielen *imho* eh relativ wenig, sofern man über irgend einen (Intel Core iX) Vierkerner verfügt, da hat sich in den letzten paar Jahren performancetechnisch nicht sehr viel getan.

Aber mal schauen, was Skylake bringt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. September 2014)

Ich schätze spätestens mit dem Kauf von "Watch Dogs" und/oder "AC: Unity" werde ich wohl nicht herum kommen. Aber noch bin spielemäßig gut ausgestattet, von daher also noch genug Zeit bis dahin. ^^


----------



## Enisra (27. September 2014)

ach, kauf dir doch ne PS4 :p
dann fällt das auch weg ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. September 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ach, kauf dir doch ne PS4 :p
> dann fällt das auch weg ^^


Guter Witz. [emoji1] 

Neeeeee... Das Geld sollte man wenn in was Lohnenswerteres investieren. [emoji6]


----------



## doomkeeper (28. September 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Sind die CPU-Anforderungen wirklich kaum gestiegen?



Aber denk dran dass deine GPU ebenfalls von der CPU limitiert wird falls diese zu schwach ist.
Mit einer besseren CPU läuft die Grafikkarte noch besser als sie es mit deinem 3470 laufen würde.

Ich hoffe ich habe nicht unrecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## svd (28. September 2014)

Nein, im Zweifelsfall merkst du das an den Minimumbildraten. 

Im Werkszustand, bei meinem alten Q9550 heißt das 2.83GHz pro Kern, krebst zB "Borderlands 2", mit der 660Ti, auf "super schön, mit PhysX, nur 1680x1050, dafür höchstes FOV, schon mal 
unterhalb der 30fps Grenze herum. Schon im ersten Abschnitt, auf dem Schelf, wird das Spiel, wenn's zB schneit, recht zäh.

Moderat auf 3GHz übertaktet, fallen die fps nicht mehr unter die 30er Marke.

Aber das sind Sorgen, die "alles ab Sandy Bridge Besitzer" einfach nie haben werden.


----------



## Herbboy (28. September 2014)

Jo, ein moderner core i5 bringt nunmal in Games um die 50-100% mehr Leistung als sogar ein AMD FX-8150, der schon besser als ein X4 965 oder Q6000-9000er ist. Und wenn man dann mit einem core i5 bei bestimmten Einstellungen "nur" 50 FPS hat, dann hätte man mit den besagten alten CPUs eben nur 20-25FPS...   

Für die Xeons mit 8 Threads erwarte ich wiederum in einiger Zeit Vorteile. Nicht dass die ein "Muss" sind, aber dass es halt vlt. nochmal 10-20% mehr FPS sind als mit einem gleichgetakteten core i5.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. September 2014)

Jutt... Dann kann mein Prozzi ja noch etwas länger in seinem Zuhause bleiben. ^^


----------



## doomkeeper (28. September 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Für die Xeons mit 8 Threads erwarte ich wiederum in einiger Zeit Vorteile. Nicht dass die ein "Muss" sind, aber dass es halt vlt. nochmal 10-20% mehr FPS sind als mit einem gleichgetakteten core i5.



Das hoffe ich doch mal auch ganz stark 
Ich habe mich für einen Xeon und gegen einen i5 entschieden.

Der Trend geht eindeutig immer mehr richtung Multi Core CPUs und vor allem Source 2.0 soll richtig stark darauf ausgelegt sein.
Aber auch ohne SMT-Support für Spiele sind das echt tolle CPUs und ich bereue den Kauf nicht im geringsten.


----------



## battschack (28. September 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja ne is klar
> nur unterschlägst da so auch ein dezenztes Detail:
> Wie viele Spiele haben schon PhysX? Und vorallem, wie viele davon sind überhaupt gut und wie viele davon setzen den Effekt auch wirklich gut um?
> außerdem, wo, super Optimierung wenn der Unterschied zu einer gleichstarken ATI 3 Frames betragen
> ...



Kann da nur zustimmen, warten zahlt sich bei sowas immer aus!
Zumindest bis weihnachten sollte man warten dann werden die preis schlachten sowieso wieder losgehen.


----------



## Rachlust (29. September 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Guter Witz. [emoji1]
> 
> Neeeeee... Das Geld sollte man wenn in was Lohnenswerteres investieren. [emoji6]


Xbox One????


----------



## Rabowke (29. September 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> [...]
> Der Trend geht eindeutig immer mehr richtung Multi Core CPUs und vor allem Source 2.0 soll richtig stark darauf ausgelegt sein.
> [...]


Welcher Trend? 

Nenn mir doch mal bitte fünf aktuelle Spiele, die vier Kerne *sinnvoll* nutzen ... von HT will ich ja an dieser Stelle garnicht sprechen. 

Genauso Source 2.0: woher stammt deine Information, dass die Engine wunderbar mit vier, sechs oder acht Kernen skaliert bzw. diese richtig ausnutzt? *Denkst* du dir das, oder gibt es dazu auch handfeste Aussagen, Whitepaper etc.?

Ich hab wirklich keine aktuelle CPU, sondern einen i7 2600K - d.h. 2nd Gen, und dieser wird in *keinem* Spiel wirklich max. beansprucht.


----------



## Chemenu (29. September 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nenn mir doch mal bitte fünf aktuelle Spiele, die vier Kerne *sinnvoll* nutzen ...


Was wäre denn eine sinnvolle Nutzung? Ich glaub das ist nicht so einfach umzusetzen wie man sich das vorstellen und wünschen würde.
Das Problem ist, dass Videospiele extrem von serieller Abarbeitung abhängig sind. Man kann zwar einzelne Aufgaben (z.B. Physik, KI, Sound, usw.) von eigenen CPUs bzw. Kernen berechnen lassen, letztendlich muss aber doch wieder alles an einem Punkt zusammenlaufen, d.h. bei der/m CPU/Kern, der den "Main Thread" bearbeitet. Deswegen wird meist ein Kern besonders beansprucht während die restlichen Kerne bei 10%-40% dahin dümpeln.




sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Neeeeee... Das Geld sollte man wenn in was Lohnenswerteres investieren. [emoji6]


Ganz im ernst, für mich haben sich die 400 EUR für die PS4 schon jetzt gelohnt. 
Killzone: Shadow Fall hat mir sehr gut gefallen, Last of Us Remastered ist sowieso superb und gerade spiele ich Oddworld New 'n' Tasty.
Allein diesen Klassiker in schöner HD Grafik zu spielen -> genial. Und für gerade mal 15 EUR. 
Den PS4 Controller benutz ich jetz auch dauernd am PC, der liegt einfach super in der Hand. 
Und wenn ich dran denke was da noch für tolle Spiele für die PS4 kommen... lohnt sich für mich mehr als jede neue Grafikkarte.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. September 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ganz im ernst, für mich haben sich die 400 EUR für die PS4 schon jetzt gelohnt.
> Killzone: Shadow Fall hat mir sehr gut gefallen, Last of Us Remastered ist sowieso superb und gerade spiele ich Oddworld New 'n' Tasty.
> Allein diesen Klassiker in schöner HD Grafik zu spielen -> genial. Und für gerade mal 15 EUR.
> Den PS4 Controller benutz ich jetz auch dauernd am PC, der liegt einfach super in der Hand.
> Und wenn ich dran denke was da noch für tolle Spiele für die PS4 kommen... lohnt sich für mich mehr als jede neue Grafikkarte.


Ist vollkommen ok wenn es sich in deinem Falle lohnt, mich persönlich schrecken nach wie vor die Vollpreise der Spiele ab. Und wie schon bei der Last-Gen gibt es zu wenige Must-Have-Titel die mich zum Konsolen-Kauf bewegen könnten.

Nur für ein MGS4 und "Heavy Rain" hab ich mir schon keine PS3 geholt, ebenso wenig eine X360 wegen der "Halo"-Sequels. Lohnt sich absolut Net.


----------



## Gufrim (29. September 2014)

Stimmt, die 400 Euro für die Playsi waren echt in Ordnung. Obwohl ich eigentlich außer FIFA & GTA nicht viel gespielt habe


----------



## Rabowke (29. September 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Was wäre denn eine sinnvolle Nutzung? Ich glaub das ist nicht so einfach umzusetzen wie man sich das vorstellen und wünschen würde.
> Das Problem ist, dass Videospiele extrem von serieller Abarbeitung abhängig sind. Man kann zwar einzelne Aufgaben (z.B. Physik, KI, Sound, usw.) von eigenen CPUs bzw. Kernen berechnen lassen, letztendlich muss aber doch wieder alles an einem Punkt zusammenlaufen, d.h. bei der/m CPU/Kern, der den "Main Thread" bearbeitet. Deswegen wird meist ein Kern besonders beansprucht während die restlichen Kerne bei 10%-40% dahin dümpeln.


Mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass 'threading' mit zum schwierigsten Teil der Programmierung gehört. Allerdings meinte doomkeeper, dass sich die Optimierung für mehrere Kerne immer mehr durchsetzt ( = Trend ) und genau das bezweifel ich eben, u.a. aus den von dir genannten Gründen. 

Ich hab ja nicht behauptet, dass ich es besser könnte ... sondern ich meinte lediglich, dass ich diese Entwicklung halt nicht beobachten konnte.


----------



## Onlinestate (29. September 2014)

Ich denke es dauert noch ein bisschen, aber spätestens wenn sich Dx12 aufm PC etabliert hat, wird es Vorteile bringen. 
Aktuell ist das noch nicht der Fall, das stimmt. Mehr als sechs Kerne werden auf absehbarer Zeit aber nicht ausgereizt (da die Konsolen zwei Kerne für das Betriebssystem reservieren).
Letztendlich hängt das aber auch stark vom Spiel ab. Manche limitieren eher durch die GPU, andere eher durch die CPU. Um die CPU auszureizen benötigt man dann auch eine starke GPU.


----------



## burnbabyburn2 (29. September 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Was wäre denn eine sinnvolle Nutzung? Ich glaub das ist nicht so einfach umzusetzen wie man sich das vorstellen und wünschen würde.
> Das Problem ist, dass Videospiele extrem von serieller Abarbeitung abhängig sind. Man kann zwar einzelne Aufgaben (z.B. Physik, KI, Sound, usw.) von eigenen CPUs bzw. Kernen berechnen lassen, letztendlich muss aber doch wieder alles an einem Punkt zusammenlaufen, d.h. bei der/m CPU/Kern, der den "Main Thread" bearbeitet. Deswegen wird meist ein Kern besonders beansprucht während die restlichen Kerne bei 10%-40% dahin dümpeln.


es gibt andere Parallelisierung Strategien wie k-d Tree Dekomposition, wo das gibt Gebiet für die jeweiligen Prozessoren nicht spatial oder zufällig einteilst sondern zusammengehörigen Gruppen bildest umso Locks innerhalb der gebildete Gruppe zu vermeiden, bei allen anderen Strategien brauchst du immer einen gemeinsame Synchronisierung, was garnicht vom Main Thread ausgeht sondern von allen Threads und somit ein Overhead ist, das Problem ist das wenn du über alle Objekte iterierst musst du den zugriff auf eine Objekten sperren, was die Skalierbarkeit verringert.

Physik Engines lassen sich in der Regel sehr gut parallelisieren weil alle Objekte im Grunde unabhängig sind und daher auch unabhängig berechnet werden können nur das Update muss gemeinsam gemacht werden was aber nicht so das Problem ist.


----------



## burnbabyburn2 (29. September 2014)

Ich hab mir auch Nvidia eingebildet,de-facto hab ich Physx fast nie gebraucht und wird in nur einen Bruchteil von Spielen unterstützt solange man nicht auf ein spezielles Spiel abzielt wo PhysX unterstützt wird ist diese Argument einfach lächerlich. AMD ist ziemlich ebenbürtig was Nvidia angeht, mich würde mal interessieren ob Nvidia die TDP wirklich einhält oder ob mit TDP hier der Durchschnittswert angibt , AMD gibt nämlich mit TDP die Obergrenze an, also die maximal abgeführte Wärmeleistung wenn Nvidia mit TDP die durchschnittliche abgeführte Wärmeleistung meint sind es vielleicht 50 Watt, was kaum einen Unterschied macht. Es sei denn die Karte läuft 5h am Tag, dann ist man in 2 bis 3 Jahren im plus gegenüber einer Radeon 290R sonst ist die Verbrauchsleistung nur ein Werbegeck und macht sich kaum bemerkbar ausgenommen ist die Geräuschbildung natürlich. 

Für Leute die sich eine neue Karte kaufen wollen, ich würde mir das Ding kaufen, werde mir aber vorher einen neuen CPU+Motherboard+RAM holen,dann kommt sicher in einem Jahr später eine Generation von Grafikarten raus.


----------



## Rabowke (29. September 2014)

Ich denke allein die Wärme und Lautstärke, die man gg.über einem AMD Modell einspart, ist ein Grund auf so eine GPU umzusteigen. 

Natürlich muss man sich immer fragen, braucht man das 'bissle' mehr Leistung für einen gehörigen Aufpreis? Herb argumentiert ja gern, dass 15% Leistung für 200 EUR es nicht wert sind. Die Preise werden aber sicherlich fallen und 15% mehr Leistung kann eben schon den Unterschied zwischen 'stockt' <> 'läuft gut' ausmachen.


----------



## burnbabyburn2 (29. September 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich denke allein die Wärme und Lautstärke, die man gg.über einem AMD Modell einspart, ist ein Grund auf so eine GPU umzusteigen.
> 
> Natürlich muss man sich immer fragen, braucht man das 'bissle' mehr Leistung für einen gehörigen Aufpreis? Herb argumentiert ja gern, dass 15% Leistung für 200 EUR es nicht wert sind. Die Preise werden aber sicherlich fallen und 15% mehr Leistung kann eben schon den Unterschied zwischen 'stockt' <> 'läuft gut' ausmachen.



höchstens von einer alten Generation auf eine Neue , aber nicht von Radeon 290 auf GTX 970


----------



## Herbboy (29. September 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich denke allein die Wärme und Lautstärke, die man gg.über einem AMD Modell einspart, ist ein Grund auf so eine GPU umzusteigen.


 Also, ich versteh gar nicht, was so viele immer von wegen "Wärme" haben ^^  Die Wärme ist doch scheissegal, solange es nicht ZU warm für die jeweilige Spezifikation des Chips wird   Zumal bei AMD nur der eigentliche Kern "heißer" wird als bei Nvidia, aber davon wird doch nicht gleich im PC 5 Grad wärmer oder so...    und Lautstärke: die Karten von AMD mit Custom-Kühlung sind auch sehr leise, an sich gibt es da - bei gleichem Kühlkonzept (zB Asus Direct CU II oder Gigabyte Windforce 3x) - keinen Unterschied zu Nvidia. Das ist eigentlich also auch kein Argument. 

Bei der GTX 970 ist es aber in der Tat NOCH einfacher, die leise und kühl zu halten, weil sie wenig Strom verbraucht. Aber ein klarer Vorteil ist das halt nicht ^^   Der Strombedarf wiederum, DAS ein sehr gutes Argument bei nem Neukauf.




> Natürlich muss man sich immer fragen, braucht man das 'bissle' mehr Leistung für einen gehörigen Aufpreis? Herb argumentiert ja gern, dass 15% Leistung für 200 EUR es nicht wert sind. Die Preise werden aber sicherlich fallen und 15% mehr Leistung kann eben schon den Unterschied zwischen 'stockt' <> 'läuft gut' ausmachen.


  Du musst da aber bedenken: wenn die GTX 980 im Preis fällt, dann die anderen ja sicher auch - und am Ende bleibt es halt bei ca. 200€ Unterschied bzw. vlt irgendwann "nur" 150€ Unterschied, aber trotzdem " plus 60% Kosten" - das kann man drehen und wenden wie man will     Ob es einem dann das WERT ist, muss halt jeder selber entscheiden. Die aktuellen Karten, die 10-15% langsamer sind, sind ja trotzdem absolute Top-Karten, da wird es eine ganze Weile dauern, bis die +15% eine entscheidende Rolle spielen - sagen wir mal vlt in 1-2 Jahren für hohe Detailstufen: wenn Du DANN einfach die gesparten 200€ plus den Gebrauchtwert der 300€-Karte nimmst und eine neue Karte kaufst, dann wird diese neue Karte vermutlich schneller sein als eine GTX 980.  

 Aktuell gibt es ja nur die GTX980er mit Referenzkühlung für 200€ "mehr" - die mit Custom-Kühlung sind noch nicht zu haben und sogar mit weiteren mind 50€ mehr gelistet.

Die GTX 980 müsste da schon ordentlich im Preis fallen, ohne dass die anderen Karten mitziehen, damit die sich wirklich Preis-Leistungsmäßig gut einordnet. zB die GTX 780 Ti ist inzwischen mit Preisen ab 400€ ein wahres Schnäppchen, WENN man sie mit den Preisen der GTX 780 und GTX 780 Ti von vor 4 Wochen vergleicht und angesichts der Tatsache, dass die GTX 980 25% mehr kostet bei nur 10% mehr Leistung. Aber wenn man aber wiederum sieht, dass die GTX 780 Ti nur 10% schneller als eine AMD R9 290 ist, aber 140€ mehr kostet (50% Aufpreis) dann isses doch kein Schnäppchen mehr. Mit anderen Worten: trotz Preisverfall immer noch kein gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis, zumal die R9 290 (genau wie die GTX 780) ja derzeit immer noch Oberklasse bis HighEnd ist.


----------



## Rabowke (29. September 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, ich versteh gar nicht, was so viele immer von wegen "Wärme" haben ^^  Die Wärme ist doch scheissegal, solange es nicht ZU warm für die jeweilige Spezifikation des Chips wird   Zumal bei AMD nur der eigentliche Kern "heißer" wird als bei Nvidia, aber davon wird doch nicht gleich im PC 5 Grad wärmer oder so...    und Lautstärke: die Karten von AMD mit Custom-Kühlung sind auch sehr leise, an sich gibt es da - bei gleichem Kühlkonzept (zB Asus Direct CU II oder Gigabyte Windforce 3x) - keinen Unterschied zu Nvidia. Das ist eigentlich also auch kein Argument.


Die Wärme muss ja irgendwie auch abtransportiert werden ... weniger Wärmeentwicklung = weniger Geräuschentwicklung bzw. Aufwand den man mit seinem PC treiben muss, um das effizient zu gestalten.

Ich vergleich das immer gern mit meiner GTX 780 OC <> GTX 570. 

Da sind Welten bei Stromverbrauch und Geräuschentwicklung ...



> Du musst da aber bedenken:
> [...]


Du hast ja recht ... ich hab meine GTX 780 OC relativ günstig erworben, um die 330 EUR inkl. drei nVidia Spielen und dank einem netten Verkäufer auch drei AMD Spiele. 

500 EUR und mehr für eine Grafikkarte würde ich auch nicht mehr ausgeben (wollen).


----------



## doomkeeper (29. September 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Welcher Trend?


Vorbereitung auf viel besseren Multi Core Support der neuesten Engines.



> Nenn mir doch mal bitte fünf aktuelle Spiele, die vier Kerne *sinnvoll* nutzen ... von HT will ich ja an dieser Stelle garnicht sprechen.


Sehr viele Spiele profitieren von 4 Kerne und in einigen spezifizierten Tests sogar HT ganz deutlich.
Da die neuen Konsolen jetzt mehrere CPUs haben, werden die neuen Spiele allesamt besser für mehrere Kerne optimiert - das ist logisch.



> Genauso Source 2.0: woher stammt deine Information, dass die Engine wunderbar mit vier, sechs oder acht Kernen skaliert bzw. diese richtig ausnutzt? *Denkst* du dir das, oder gibt es dazu auch handfeste Aussagen, Whitepaper etc.?


Valve hat sogar schon mit der Source Engine sehr früh damit angefangen auf besseren Multi Core Support zu achten seit 2007 ungefähr 
Was das Thema Source 2 angeht: Ich dachte ich hätte da was handfestes gesehen aber kann dir hier keinen "Beweis" abliefern.

Da sie aber auf die neueste OpenGL Version setzen, und schon seit Jahren bemüht sind Multithreading zu supporten, wird 
dieser Support mit Sicherheit noch weiter ausgebaut werden.
Zumal sie jetzt eine hauseigene Physik Engine erstellt haben = Vollste Kontrolle über die Technik.



> Ich hab wirklich keine aktuelle CPU, sondern einen i7 2600K - d.h. 2nd Gen, und dieser wird in *keinem* Spiel wirklich max. beansprucht.


Aus welchem Grund sollten die Entwickler es denn auch tun?

Jahrelang ist man gut mit Xbox360 bzw. PS3 Ports ausgekommen und es gab selten ein Spiel dass den PC ausgereizt hat.
Aber es gab auch, bis auf wenige Außnahmen, selten richtig schöne Spiele die letzten Jahre.

Mantle / DX 12 / OpenGL werden ebenfalls jetzt ganz stark auf besseren Multicore Support getrimmt => logischer Schlussfolgerung dass Multcore Unterstützung endlich effektiv in Angriff genommen wird.


----------



## Herbboy (29. September 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Die Wärme muss ja irgendwie auch abtransportiert werden ... weniger Wärmeentwicklung = weniger Geräuschentwicklung bzw. Aufwand den man mit seinem PC treiben muss, um das effizient zu gestalten.


  Ja sicher, aber spätestens seit GTX 600er / AMD 7000er sind die Kühler bei den Grafikkarten sehr ausgereift und auch sehr sehr leise, da ist nix mehr mit "laut". Zudem ist es oft so, dass nur ein ganz winziger Teil richtig  heiß wird und andere Stellen der Karte nicht. Dann ist dabei eine leise Kühlung ggf. sogar einfacher umzusetzen als bei einer Karte, die per Messtool gemessen 10 Grad kühler ist, aber bei der mehrere anderen Stellen auch RELATIV heiß werden. 

Aber im Schnitt gibt es bei AMD und Nvidia genug sehr leise Modelle, selbst die OC-Versionen. Da kann man auf keinen Fall sagen, dass die AMD-Karten klar "lauter" sind, nur weil die auf dem Papier höhere Maximal-Werte bei der Temp und mehr Strombedarf haben


Und überhaupt der Strombedarf: da war bei der GTX 400er und 500er-Serie, vlt noch bei der 600er-Serie Nvidia recht hungrig, AMD wiederum in Relation sparsamer. Bei der GTX 700er wiederum sind idR die Nvidias sparsamer. Aber all das - bis auf die High-End-Modelle - mit Abständen, die nicht wirklich der Rede wert sind. Früher war das viel krasser, da hatte ne gute Oberklassekarte zB 150W Verbrauch bei Last, und die nächstbessere direkt 250W 

Man muss natürlich auch bedenken: sowohl bei einigen AMD- als auch bei einigen Nvidia-Karten gibt es die Möglichkeit, dass die Karte quasi "unbegrenzt" hochtaktet und/oder bis zu einer Stromverbrauchsgrenze geht, die man sehr hoch einstellen kann - natürlich ist DANN die Sache mit der Kühlung oder Strombedarf etwas kritischer. Aber wenn man die normalen Standard-Werte benutzt, auch eine "normale" ab-Werk-Übertaktung von idR um die 10%, dann ist das mit Kühlung und Strom kein relevantes Thema.


----------



## Jussylein1982-W (29. September 2014)

Schönen Guten Abend zusammen 

Toller Test, vielen Herzlichen Dank aufgrund dieser Leistung hab ich mir heute die MSI Geforce GTX 970 Gaming 4G vorbestellt, wollte mich eh von der GTX 660 trennen  dieses Geld hatte ich noch Übrig, nunja das ist meine erste karte die über 300 gekostet hatte Oo


----------



## Rabowke (30. September 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Vorbereitung auf viel besseren Multi Core Support der neuesten Engines.


Das klingt jetzt irgendwie nach PR Geschwafel ... sorry. Du sprichst von einem Trend, hast aber keine Spiele die du als Beispiel benennen kannst, sondern erzählst etwas von "vorbereitung support neueste engines". 



> Sehr viele Spiele profitieren von 4 Kerne und in einigen spezifizierten Tests sogar HT ganz deutlich.


Dann nenn mir doch fünf Spiele, die für vier Kerne + HT optimiert sind. 



> Da die neuen Konsolen jetzt mehrere CPUs haben, werden die neuen Spiele allesamt besser für mehrere Kerne optimiert - das ist logisch.


Logisch? Eher nicht. Die neuen Konsolen haben zwar mehr Kerne, aber es sind keine CPU Kerne, sondern APU ... CPU & GPU auf einer Die vereint. D.h. es mag zwar eine x86 Struktur sein, aber dennoch kannst du hier nicht 1:1 portieren oder gar optimieren.



> Mantle / DX 12 / OpenGL werden ebenfalls jetzt ganz stark auf besseren Multicore Support getrimmt => logischer Schlussfolgerung dass Multcore Unterstützung endlich effektiv in Angriff genommen wird.


Auch das versteh ich nicht ... Mantle und DX12 sollen 'low level api' Zugriffe auf die GPU Hardware gestatten. D.h. so wie man früher mit Assembler direkt auf die Hardware zugegriffen hat ohne störende Softwarelayer dazwischen. 

Warum sollen jetzt hier Multicore System davon profitieren? 

Richtig ist, dass man mit Mantle mit einer schwächeren CPU die gleichen Frameraten bei gleicher Grafikkarte erreicht als wie ohne Mantle mit einer schnelleren CPU, aber das ist genau der Grund bzw. Erklärung, die ich oben gegeben habe: DirectX erfordert zuviel CPU Rechenkraft, die eigentlich nicht benötigt wird, wenn man direkt auf die GPU zugreifen könnte. Denn Mantle profitiert z.B. nicht von sehr starken CPUs ... ganz im Gegenteil. 

Das mal vllt. als kleiner Exkurs was Mantle und dann DX12 *wirklich* bringen ... alles, nur keine Multicore Optimierung!


----------



## Enisra (30. September 2014)

Rabi, überleg mal mit wem du redest und ob du wirklich eine Antwort bekommst


----------



## Jussylein1982-W (30. September 2014)

Schönen Guten Morgen zusammen

Achja, da mein PC mir wichtig ist schmeiße ich die Marke Rasurbo raus, soll ja voll gefährlich sein , zum Glück hat mich jemand gewarnt bin jetzt zu Be Quit Netzteil  PowerZone 80 plus umgestiegen, muss halt mal wieder mir merken wie man alles anschließt ^^ 

Wusste nicht dass die Billig teile Explodieren können, dabei hörte sich die Marke so gut an


----------



## Herbboy (30. September 2014)

Jussylein1982-W schrieb:


> Schönen Guten Morgen zusammen
> 
> Achja, da mein PC mir wichtig ist schmeiße ich die Marke Rasurbo raus, soll ja voll gefährlich sein , zum Glück hat mich jemand gewarnt bin jetzt zu Be Quit Netzteil  PowerZone 80 plus umgestiegen, muss halt mal wieder mir merken wie man alles anschließt ^^
> 
> Wusste nicht dass die Billig teile Explodieren können, dabei hörte sich die Marke so gut an



hmm, wo hast Du das denn gehört? Billige "brennen" vlt mal eher durch, aber Rasurbo ist an sich ein Ableger einer anderen namhaften Firma (weiß grad nicht welche), und die halten sich an alle Standards - schneller kaputtgehen vielleicht ja, aber sogar gefährlich? Das wäre komisch.


----------



## Chemenu (30. September 2014)

Naja, es sind auch schon Enermax und beQuiet Netzteile "abgebrannt". Sowas kann immer mal passieren, ist aber extrem selten.


----------



## Herbboy (30. September 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Naja, es sind auch schon Enermax und beQuiet Netzteile "abgebrannt". Sowas kann immer mal passieren, ist aber extrem selten.


ja, dass die durchbrennen können auch als Markenware kann immer passieren, aber dass es geradezu "explodiert" und WEGEN der Tatsache, dass es "nur" Rasurbo ist, die günstig sind, aber als Tochter einer größeren Firma sicher nicht "noname Billigkram", das wäre seltsam.


----------



## Rabowke (30. September 2014)

Ich hab früher auch komplett auf beQuit gesetzt, dann sind mir aber von einem Zeitraum von vier Wochen *sieben* (7) Netzteile ausgefallen ... seitdem meide ich beQuit! wo es nur geht.

Die Netzteile waren zwei, max. drei Jahre alt ... 

Ich setzte nunmehr auf Enermax und wurde hier noch nie enttäuscht!


----------



## HanFred (30. September 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ja, dass die durchbrennen können auch als Markenware kann immer passieren, aber dass es geradezu "explodiert" und WEGEN der Tatsache, dass es "nur" Rasurbo ist, die günstig sind, aber als Tochter einer größeren Firma sicher nicht "noname Billigkram", das wäre seltsam.



Eine solche "Explosion" habe ich bisher nur einmal in einem Serverraum erlebt, gefährlich war es für niemanden ausser für die restliche Hardware (die den Knall allerdings gut überstanden hat). Danach hat der zuständige Hauswart die Sicherung einfach wieder eingeschaltet, schneller als ich ihn daran hindern konnte. Dann hat es eben gleich noch einmal geknallt, aber auch dabei ist nicht mehr als ein Netzteil abgeraucht. 
Man liest ja auch oft von explodierenden Li-Ion Akkus und das Risiko besteht grundsätzlich, aber wie oft passiert wirklich was?

Edit: Mit Enermax habe ich auch die besten Erfahrungen gemacht. Die kosten halt etwas mehr, sind aber sehr solide. Aktuell habe ich ein ziemlich altes, überdimensioniertes Thermaltake im PC, das ich vor vielen Jahren mangels Alternativen gekauft habe. Zu meiner Überraschung arbeitet es nach wie vor zu meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit.


----------



## Spassbremse (30. September 2014)

Ich hoffe es stört niemanden, wenn ich den Tech-Artikel hier verlinke, aber das hier vermittelt interessantes Wissen zum Thema Netzteile:

Who's Who In Power Supplies, 2013: Brands Vs. Manufacturers - PSU Manufacturers, Designers, And Labels

Hier wird auch ausführlich erklärt, wer selbst entwirft und produziert, wer nur entwirft und wer lediglich labelt. 

Insofern kann man eigentlich nie pauschal sagen, ob eine Marke per se gut, oder eben schlecht ist - es hängt stark von der jeweiligen Modellreihe ab.


----------



## Onlinestate (30. September 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Auch das versteh ich nicht ... Mantle und DX12 sollen 'low level api' Zugriffe auf die GPU Hardware gestatten. D.h. so wie man früher mit Assembler direkt auf die Hardware zugegriffen hat ohne störende Softwarelayer dazwischen.



Der Punkt ist ja, dass der CPU Overhead bisher eine gescheite Nutzung aller Kerne verhindert hat. Der Haupt-Thread muss warten bis alle anderen Threads fertig sind und hat dann einen gewaltigen Overhead zu stemmen. In der Zwischenzeit können die anderen Threads schlafen gehen. Diese Grafik verdeutlicht das Prinzip (oben ist Dx11, unten Dx12):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich fällt das nur auf, wenn die CPU der limitierende Faktor ist. Das heißt entweder braucht man ein Spiel welches sehr anspruchsvoll an die CPU ist oder eben verhältnismäßig mehr GPU Leistung (zB durch SLI/Crossfire).


----------



## Jussylein1982-W (30. September 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> hmm, wo hast Du das denn gehört? Billige "brennen" vlt mal eher durch, aber Rasurbo ist an sich ein Ableger einer anderen namhaften Firma (weiß grad nicht welche), und die halten sich an alle Standards - schneller kaputtgehen vielleicht ja, aber sogar gefährlich? Das wäre komisch.



Hi mir hat jemand geschrieben, wenn ich das Rasurbo Gaming 750 Watt mit der GTX 970 benutze dann ist mein PC schrott, hab halt Angst kenne mich ja nicht aus


----------



## Rabowke (30. September 2014)

Da wurdest du wohl ... veräppelt.


----------



## Jussylein1982-W (30. September 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Da wurdest du wohl ... veräppelt.



anscheinden also kann ich meine jetzige drinnen lassen  wäre echt lieb wenn sich jemand auskennt


----------



## Spassbremse (30. September 2014)

Ich denke, da brauchst Du Dir keine Sorgen machen - da hat Dich jemand völlig unnötig verunsichert. 

Selbst *wenn* ein Netzteil abraucht, beschädigt das in den seltensten Fällen die restlichen Komponenten, denn schon seit vielen Jahren werden selbst auf Billig-NT ausreichende OCP (over current protection)-Schutzschaltungen verbaut - es ist nicht völlig unmöglich, aber doch sehr unwahrscheinlich. 

Also keine Sorge.


----------



## Rabowke (30. September 2014)

Wichtig ist, was das Netzteile auf den benötigten Stromleitungen für die Grafikkarte an Leistung bringt ... hier schwächeln die meisten 'no name' bzw. billigen Netzteile, auch wenn sie vermeindlich hohe Wattzahlen haben.


----------



## Spassbremse (30. September 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wichtig ist, was das Netzteile auf den benötigten Stromleitungen für die Grafikkarte an Leistung bringt ... hier schwächeln die meisten 'no name' bzw. billigen Netzteile, auch wenn sie vermeindlich hohe Wattzahlen haben.



Das ist allerdings richtig, außerdem ist Dein 750W NT völlig überdimensioniert und dadurch sehr ineffizient. Mein Tipp:

Bei Gelegenheit gegen ein gutes Marken-NT tauschen. 500W reichen bei Single-GPU-Lösungen i. d. R. vollkommen aus, achte aber auf einen hohen Wirkungsgrad ("80 plus Gold").


----------



## Chemenu (30. September 2014)

Jussylein1982-W schrieb:


> anscheinden also kann ich meine jetzige drinnen lassen  wäre echt lieb wenn sich jemand auskennt



Deine jetzige... Grafikkarte? Oder das Rasurbo Netzteil? 
Die neue GTX 970 wolltest Du doch eh, oder?
Und das Rasurbo Netzteil... da müsste man halt wissen was für ein Modell das ist.
Wenn die Leistung reicht (die neuen nVidia Grafikkarten brauchen ja nicht so viel Saft) und das kein total billiges Netzteil ohne wichtige Schutzschaltungen ist, dann würd ich es erst mal drin lassen.



Spassbremse schrieb:


> Das ist allerdings richtig, außerdem ist Dein  750W NT völlig überdimensioniert und dadurch sehr ineffizient. Mein  Tipp:
> 
> Bei Gelegenheit gegen ein gutes Marken-NT tauschen. 500W reichen bei  Single-GPU-Lösungen i. d. R. vollkommen aus, achte aber auf einen hohen  Wirkungsgrad ("80 plus Gold").


Kann man so pauschal nicht sagen. Erstens verlieren Netzteile im Laufe der Zeit an Leistung (bis zu 20 % ) wegen alternden Kondensatoren.
Und zweitens sind hochwertige Netzteile auch bei niedriger Last sehr effizient. 

Beispiel an meinem Netzteil (auch 750W):
Wirkungsgrad bei 50% Last: 92,20 % (bei 50% Last ist der Wirkungsgrad am höchsten)
Wirkungsgrad bei 20% Last: 88,79 %


----------



## Jussylein1982-W (30. September 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich denke, da brauchst Du Dir keine Sorgen machen - da hat Dich jemand völlig unnötig verunsichert.
> 
> Selbst *wenn* ein Netzteil abraucht, beschädigt das in den seltensten Fällen die restlichen Komponenten, denn schon seit vielen Jahren werden selbst auf Billig-NT ausreichende OCP (over current protection)-Schutzschaltungen verbaut - es ist nicht völlig unmöglich, aber doch sehr unwahrscheinlich.
> 
> Also keine Sorge.



Ui super dankeschön, weist du mein PC wurde zusammengebaut und ich hatte auf den Netzteil keinen einfluss aber so heißt dieses Teil 
RASURBO Netzteil GAP767 V2 750W GaminXPower oranges Designgehaeuse 6xSATA 2xPCIe 6+2pin 5xHDD 120mm Silentluefter PFC GreenPowerkann ich also damit eventuell die GTX betreiben ? hab ja keinen Mann der mir alles erklärt deswegen finde ich es super Lieb dass ihr meine Angst nimmt


----------



## Spassbremse (30. September 2014)

Jussylein1982-W schrieb:


> kann ich also damit eventuell die GTX betreiben ? hab ja keinen Mann der mir alles erklärt deswegen finde ich es super Lieb dass ihr meine Angst nimmt



Klar kannst Du das.  
Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, Dein NT ist eigentlich völlig überdimensioniert - selbst wenn es, wie Rabowke angemerkt hat, nur einen schlechten Wirkungsgrad hat, sollte das Ding die sehr sparsame GTX 970 locker wuppen können.


----------



## Jussylein1982-W (30. September 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Klar kannst Du das.
> Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, Dein NT ist eigentlich völlig überdimensioniert - selbst wenn es, wie Rabowke angemerkt hat, nur einen schlechten Wirkungsgrad hat, sollte das Ding die sehr sparsame GTX 970 locker wuppen können.



Danke an alle hier, ich bin so froh dass ihr mir geholfen habt, hab jetzt erst einmal das Be Quit Storniert, denn mal ehrlich billig war es nicht, Nunja was soll ich sagen, ich kenne mich nicht aus, dachte halt wegen mein 8 Kern Prozessor denn mir mein Kumpel zusammengestellt hat, wäre mein Netzteil zu gefährlich bzw hab ich gelesen dass viele dies Marke nicht kennen und dies als China Böller bezeichnen, mein PC ist gerade 7 Monate alt, und ich will nicht alles neu kaufen müssen, aber jetzt bin ich etwas erleichtert Dankeschön 

außerdem hab ich eh keine ahnung wie man Netzteile anschließt


----------



## Spassbremse (30. September 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Kann man so pauschal nicht sagen. Erstens verlieren Netzteile im Laufe der Zeit an Leistung (bis zu 20 % ) wegen alternden Kondensatoren.
> Und zweitens sind hochwertige Netzteile auch bei niedriger Last sehr effizient.
> 
> Beispiel an meinem Netzteil (auch 750W):
> ...



Schon richtig, aber ich habe mich eigentlich nur auf das Rasurbo bezogen - und das ist mit Sicherheit kein hochwertiges NT. 

@ Jussy: Wie gesagt, keine Panik, aber es schadet trotzdem nichts, das Ding bei Gelegenheit mal auszuwechseln.


----------



## Chemenu (30. September 2014)

Also besonders gut/modern ist Dein Netzteil nicht. Keine 80plus Zertifizierung, d.h. der Wirkungsgrad liegt wohl < 80% (nur passiver PFC).
Ich würd mir jetzt aber keine Gedanken machen dass das Ding in Flammen aufgeht oder ähnliches. Grad weil es überdimensioniert ist sollte es keine Mühe haben die Komponenten zu versorgen.
Und je mehr "Luft nach oben" so ein Netzteil hat bzgl. Leistung, desto kühler und leiser bleibt es natürlich auch. Und laut diesem Test soll auch die Verarbeitung ganz ordentlich sein. 
Also kein "China-Böller"im klassischen Sinn.


----------



## Herbboy (30. September 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Also besonders gut/modern ist Dein Netzteil nicht. Keine 80plus Zertifizierung, d.h. der Wirkungsgrad liegt wohl < 80% (nur passiver PFC).
> Ich würd mir jetzt aber keine Gedanken machen dass das Ding in Flammen aufgeht oder ähnliches. Grad weil es überdimensioniert ist sollte es keine Mühe haben die Komponenten zu versorgen.
> Und je mehr "Luft nach oben" so ein Netzteil hat bzgl. Leistung, desto kühler und leiser bleibt es natürlich auch. Und laut diesem Test soll auch die Verarbeitung ganz ordentlich sein.
> Also kein "China-Böller"im klassischen Sinn.



Es ist allerding so: wenn der PC sehr lange pro Tag "an" ist, noch nicht mal Gaming, dann kannst Du mit einem effizienten Netzteil ggf. MERKBAR Strom sparen.

Mal angenommen, das Rasurbo hat 79% Effizienz (ich weiß nicht, ob das so ist, aber einfach mal angenommen). Ein moderner PC braucht im Office so um die 100-120 Watt. Sagen wir mal 110W, dann zieht das Netzteil bei 79% Effizienz 110/0,79 ~139W aus der Steckdose.  Würdest Du ein gutes Netzteil nutzen mit "Silber"-Label bei 80 Plus (es reichen 450W völlig aus, wenn Du nicht grad eine sehr extrem stromhungrige CPU hast) nutzen, dann hast Du auch bei wenig Auslastung mind 87% Effizienz - zB das hier be quiet! System Power 7 450W ATX 2.31 (BN143) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  für 50€. Dann sind es nur 110/0,87 ~ 126W. Also ca 13W Differenz.

FALLS (!) Du den PC nun zB 12h jeden Tag "an" hast, sind das 12h/Tag * 0,013 KW * 365 Tage * 25 Cent/KWh ~ 14,25 Euro pro Jahr. Bei nem höheren Strompreis z.B. 30 Cent/KWh sind es dann 17 Euro pro Jahr. Das heißt: nach 3-4 Jahren hat sich der Kauf dann schon voll ausgezahlt. 

Aber wie gesagt: hängt sehr davon ab, wie lange der PC täglich eingeschaltet ist, und auch wie lange pro Tag man spielt. UND auch wichtig: ich finde zum Rasurbo keine genauen Angeben - vlt hat es ja doch zB 85% Effizienz... es GIBT nämlich genug Netzteile, die eine super Effizienz haben, aber sich kein 80Plus-Label haben geben lassen bzw. man die Info darüber nicht in jedem Shop/Preisvergleich findet - das Label kostet ja schließlich auch Geld.


----------



## doomkeeper (30. September 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Das klingt jetzt irgendwie nach PR Geschwafel ... sorry. Du sprichst von einem Trend, hast aber keine Spiele die du als Beispiel benennen kannst, sondern erzählst etwas von "vorbereitung support neueste engines".


 Ja weil in Zukunft Multithreading mehr ins Visier genommen wird? Soll ich dir jetzt etwa jede einzelne Aussage jedes Entwicklers rausgoogeln nur Leute wie du
an ihrer täglichen Portion "Quelle" aufgeilen könnt?

Jedes Spiel profitiert bereits seit Jahren von einem Quad Core - ob optimal eingesetzt oder nicht.



> Dann nenn mir doch fünf Spiele, die für vier Kerne + HT optimiert sind.


Was verstehst du unter "sehr viele Spiele profitieren bereits heute" nicht?
Auch musst du mir erklären was du unter optimiert vorstellst.

Ist es schon für dich optimiert wenn Spiele mit einem Quad Core besser als mit einem Dual Core laufen?
Oder willst du unbedingt alle 4 Kerne zu 100% arbeiten sehen?

Nochmal: Schau dir doch mal bitte die alte Generation an. Wo bitte waren da 4+ Kerne krass nötig?
Wenn 4 Kerne bis heute noch nicht effektiv genutzt werden konnten, dann liegt es vielleicht auch daran dass so viele Kerne noch nicht wirklich benötigt waren?
Fast kein Entwickler traut sich ja die Technik bis an ihre Grenzen zu bringen und es wird seit Jahren auf der sicheren Schiene gefahren weils völlig ausreichend war.

Wofür auf 4 Kerne etwas optimieren wenn hauptsächlich die Xbox 360 als Hauptplatform fungiert hat? 
Sorry aber mit solchen banalen Fragen hätte ich von dir nicht gerechnet.



> Logisch? Eher nicht. Die neuen Konsolen haben zwar mehr Kerne, aber es sind keine CPU Kerne, sondern APU ... CPU & GPU auf einer Die vereint. D.h. es mag zwar eine x86 Struktur sein, aber dennoch kannst du hier nicht 1:1 portieren oder gar optimieren.


Ich habe auch nirgends geschrieben dass es 1:1 das gleiche ist, sondern lediglich dass die Hardware jetzt identischer denje ist und Entwickler immer mehr mit mehreren Kernen konfrontiert werden.
Irgendwann wird schon demnächst ein Level erreicht werden, wo Multithreading & Co. eine sehr wichtige Rolle spielen wird z.b. neue Generation der Physik (non PhysX Lösungen siehe Rubikon von Valve)

Source ist z.b. eine Engine die extrem von guter CPU profitiert und wir werden sehen wie es mit der Source 2 werden wird.
All die anderen Engines benötigen eher eine stärkere Grafikkarte als eine gute CPU



> Auch das versteh ich nicht ... Mantle und DX12 sollen 'low level api' Zugriffe auf die GPU Hardware gestatten. D.h. so wie man früher mit Assembler direkt auf die Hardware zugegriffen hat ohne störende Softwarelayer dazwischen.
> 
> Warum sollen jetzt hier Multicore System davon profitieren?


Bessere Skalierung vorhandener Power ohne unnötige Energie zu "verschlafen"? 
Das betrifft die CPUs genau so.



> Richtig ist, dass man mit Mantle mit einer schwächeren CPU die gleichen Frameraten bei gleicher Grafikkarte erreicht als wie ohne Mantle mit einer schnelleren CPU, aber das ist genau der Grund bzw. Erklärung, die ich oben gegeben habe: DirectX erfordert zuviel CPU Rechenkraft, die eigentlich nicht benötigt wird, wenn man direkt auf die GPU zugreifen könnte. Denn Mantle profitiert z.B. nicht von sehr starken CPUs ... ganz im Gegenteil.



Es geht ums Prinzip dass der Trend eindeutig richtung bessere Skalierung geht und die vorhandene Power nicht unnötig verbraten wird.
Wir werden ja noch sehen was DX 12 und die neueste OpenGL Version bald vorzeigen können. Vor allem OpenGL könne ein brachiales Feuerwerk abliefern.



> Das mal vllt. als kleiner Exkurs was Mantle und dann DX12 *wirklich* bringen ... alles, nur keine Multicore Optimierung!


Ich frage dich nochmal.
Was bitte schön ist für eine eine *wirkliche Multicore Optimierung? * 
Wenn Spiele in naher Zukunft von Quad Cores besser profitieren und die vorhandene Leistung nicht unnötig weggeschmissen wird dann ist das doch eine Optimierung oder nicht?
Selbst heute laufen alle Spiele mit einem Quad Core besser als sogar mit einem Dual Core - selbst wenn es 15 Fps sind


----------



## Jussylein1982-W (1. Oktober 2014)

Die wissen also selber das ihre Netzteile als China Böller bezeichnet werden, das Interview ist echt interessant, und ja so schlecht ist die Marke nicht, dank euch weiß ich es jetzt, nur die Rasurbo real Power hat 80 Plus hab das auf der 80 Plus Org seite gesehen.



> *Interview mit Rasurbo*
> 
> Aus aktuellem Anlass  führen wir ein Gespräch mit dem Geschäftsführer von PNL-tec, Jürgen  Urbantat, der gleichzeitig für die Eigenmarke Rasurbo verantwortlich ist  und sprechen darüber, wie weit PR gehen darf und welche Entwicklungen  uns bei Rasurbo erwarten.


Interview mit Rasurbo



> Billigmarke“ trifft es sehr gut. RASURBO versucht für einen guten Preis  vernünftige Qualität abzuliefern. Daher unser Motto „ Get Quality &  Get Value“. Unsere Produkte werden von Markenherstellern gebaut, dessen  ältere Versionen wir benutzen. So verwenden wir z.B. Netzteile die im  Schnitt knapp unter 80% Effizienz bei der Realwatt Leistung haben.





> Viele User orientieren sich oft an dem, was Kumpels oder selbst ernannte  Experten sagen oder aber was man so im Web oder auf LAN-Party sieht. Und  da wird oft von mehr Watt gesprochen, als ein System in Wirklichkeit  braucht. RASURBO versucht da den Spagat zu machen und das Verhältnis  zwischen dem was drauf stehen SOLLTE und dem was real drin sein MUSS zu  finden


----------



## AC3 (1. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde eine GTX970 nehmen und dazu noch einen 1440P 27" GSYNC Monitor (ROG SWIFT PG278Q) und du hast das derzeit beste Gaming-Setup.



> und bei AMD gibt es dafür seit kurzem Mantle, was dafür sorgt, dass ein Spiel schneller läuft als ohne Mantle.



Absoluter Voodoo.
 Mantle bringt nur was bei sehr langsamen CPUs. Ab einem i5 aufwärts bringt Mantle überhaupt nichts mehr.
Nvidia hat noch dazu die  Treiber für BF4 im April 2014 so gut angepasst das Nvidia Karten in BF4 seitdem besser laufen als AMD GPUs unter Mantle.
 Selbige gilt auch für den dämlichen "theoretischen" Test Star Swarm.
Nvidia hat auch für Star Swarm die Treiber angepasst (Mai 2014) und Mantle war schon wieder überflüssig.

Deine Infos sind  aus der Steinzeit  und überhaupt nicht aktuell.
Die Meldung von Nvidia - Wir finden Mantle gut aber überflüssig kann man anhand der Benchmarks durchaus unterstreichen.

Mantle ist für lahme CPUs oder lahme APUs gedacht.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Oktober 2014)

AC3 schrieb:


> Deine Infos sind  aus der Steinzeit  und überhaupt nicht aktuell.
> Die Meldung von Nvidia - Wir finden Mantle gut aber überflüssig kann man anhand der Benchmarks durchaus unterstreichen.
> .


 Jetzt mal halblang...  Von wegen "Steinzeit", im Gegenteil: Mantle ist doch noch total neu, da kann doch noch keiner wissen, ob das nicht doch in Zukunft dafür sorgen wird, dass ein Spiel eben dann doch was schneller läuft als ohne Mantle - selbst mit einer guten CPU. Ich betone das auch immer wieder, dass nicht klar ist, ob das überhaupt bei vielen Games zum Einsatz kommen wird - genau wie PhysX eben auf Seiten von nvidia. 

Und wenn du dann auch noch ausgerechnet eine Aussage von nvidia als "Beweis" nimmst, dass Mantle nix bringt und auch nix bringen wird, na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch...  aber offenbar scheinst Du ja auch auf den teuren Marketinggag mir Gsync anzuspringen...  

Dass immer wieder mal die Performance in einem Spiel mal von AMD, mal von Nvidia optimiert wird, ist auch nix neues.


----------



## Rabowke (1. Oktober 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> [...]Wenn Spiele in naher Zukunft von Quad Cores besser profitieren und die vorhandene Leistung nicht unnötig weggeschmissen wird dann ist das doch eine Optimierung oder nicht?


Äh ... nein?  

Wenn dank DX12 und Mantle die CPU entlastet wird, dann laufen Kern 1 & ggf. Kern 2 halt nicht mehr mit 35% CPU Last, sonder nur noch mit 28% Last. Das ist eine Senkung von CPU Last, aber doch bitte keine Optimierung! 

Eine echte Multicore Optimierung wäre es z.B., wenn die Spiele so programmiert werden, dass alle Kerne gleichzeitig und gleichmäßig ausgelastet werden. Das Problem an der ganzen Sache ist jedoch, dass die CPU heute relativ unwichtig ist ... das meinte ich doch eingangs in der Diskussion: mein i7 2600K langweilt sich die meiste Zeit und der ist jetzt wie alt? Drei Jahre? Pi mal Daumen?

Mir gehts einfach nur darum, dass du Gebetsmühlenartig was von Multicore Optimierung etc. "laberst", pardon für das Wort, aber die Nutzung der CPU seit Jahren (!) stagniert. Bitte erzähl mir jetzt nichts von "Die Konsolen werden es richten!", am Arsch! Die 360 hatte seit 2005 (!) drei Kerne. Zeit mir doch mal heute ein Spiel, was mehr als zwei Kerne nutzt. Genau das ist, ich wiederhole mich, das Problem: moderne und aktuelle Spiele nutzen die Möglichkeit von modernen CPUs einfach nicht aus ... der einzige positive Nebeneffekt an einer schnellen CPU, er bremst deine uber Grafikkarte nicht aus. 

Das war's.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Oktober 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> aber die Nutzung der CPU seit Jahren (!) stagniert.


 Das stimmt nun auch wieder nicht. Mag sein, dass die Optimierung auf mehr als vier Kerne noch fehlt, aber Fakt ist auch, dass Du auch ohne volle Auslastung der CPU mehr FPS mit einem neueren Prozessor hast, und dass es bei einigen Games mit einem alten Quadcore fürs flüssige Gamen inzwischen nicht mehr so gut aussieht. Die CPU-Ansprüche haben da absolut nicht stagniert. Mit nem modernen Quadcore gibt aber nur die Graka die Grenze vor. Klar trifft das auch noch tendenziell auf einen i5-2500/2600 zu, aber selbst bei nem i5-2500/2600: ein Core i5 für den Sockel 1150 ist in vielen Spielen da schon seine 30% schneller.

Und da man nie weiß, was die Zukunft so bringt, würde ICH die 30-40€ mehr für nen Xeon mit 8 Threads im Vergleich zu einem core i5 ausgeben, wenn man eh schon den PC für 300-600€ aufrüstet oder nen PC für 800-1000€ kaufen will. Es schadet ja auch nicht, man hat da auch nicht weniger Takt als mit nem i5, d.h. schlechter steht man nicht da. Aber in 2-3 Jahren vlt dann doch besser. 

Nicht, dass man mit nem i5 dann blöd dastehen wird und ne neue CPU braucht - aber man könnte halt mit nem 8Threader einen Vorteil haben.


----------



## Rabowke (2. Oktober 2014)

Was heißt es stimmt nicht? 

Ich sprach von der softwareseitigen Nutzung bzw. Lastverteilung, die CPUs werden natürlich effizienter. Nur ist das eben Intel "zu verdanken" und nicht den Programmierern von 3D Engines.


----------



## MichaelG (2. Oktober 2014)

Eben. Die Software die entwickelt wird, muß für die Mehrkerner optimiert werden. Die Softwareentwickler hängen da (aufgrund möglichst großer Marktabdeckung) aber auch in der Zwickmühle aus so weit wie möglich großer Abwärtskompatibilität (möglichst bis hin zur letzten Singlecore-CPU oder wenigstens Dualcore) bis hin zur optimalen Unterstützung der neuesten Intel Core i7 oder Multicore-AMD.


----------



## Chemenu (2. Oktober 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Eben. Die Software die entwickelt wird, muß für die Mehrkerner optimiert werden. Die Softwareentwickler hängen da (aufgrund möglichst großer Marktabdeckung) aber auch in der Zwickmühle aus so weit wie möglich großer Abwärtskompatibilität (möglichst bis hin zur letzten Singlecore-CPU oder wenigstens Dualcore) bis hin zur optimalen Unterstützung der neuesten Intel Core i7 oder Multicore-AMD.



Kompatibilität scheint kein Problem zu sein. Hab hier mal ein paar Links zum Thema rausgesucht, wenn es jemanden interessiert:

Multi-threaded Game Engines
programming - Multi-threaded game (engine) design resources? - Game Development Stack Exchange (enthält weitere Links zum Thema)


----------



## Rabowke (2. Oktober 2014)

Interessante Links, vielen Dank dafür.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Oktober 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Was heißt es stimmt nicht?


  Dein Satz hat sich für mich so angehört, als hätten sich die "Ansprüche" der Spiele an die CPU-Leistung seit Jahren nicht verändert. Und DAS stimmt halt nicht.


----------



## Jussylein1982-W (4. Oktober 2014)

So Update von Mir, meine MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4 G läuft mit dem Rasturbo wie eine 1, hab zig Benchmark Test laufen lassen und Mordors Schatten gespielt, allerdings nicht auf Ultra es läuft Ruckelfrei  am geilsten finde ich dass sich die Karte abschaltet unter 60 Grad zuers dachte ich sie ist Kaputt, die ist so unglaublich Leise, ich bereue keinen Cent und mein Netzteil packt es locker, danke an alle die meinten ich kann meinen alten benutzen


----------



## Spassbremse (4. Oktober 2014)

Jussylein1982-W schrieb:


> So Update von Mir, meine MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4 G läuft mit dem Rasturbo wie eine 1, hab zig Benchmark Test laufen lassen und Mordors Schatten gespielt, allerdings nicht auf Ultra es läuft Ruckelfrei  am geilsten finde ich dass sich die Karte abschaltet unter 60 Grad zuers dachte ich sie ist Kaputt, die ist so unglaublich Leise, ich bereue keinen Cent und mein Netzteil packt es locker, danke an alle die meinten ich kann meinen alten benutzen



Jetzt bist Du schuld, dass ich mir das Teil soeben geordert habe. 

*Eigentlich* wollte ich ja noch warten, aber *eigentlich* wollte ich heute auch im Loire-Tal sein. Der Mensch braucht halt eine Form von Ausgleich.


----------



## HanFred (4. Oktober 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Jetzt bist Du schuld, dass ich mir das Teil soeben geordert habe.


Eigentlich konnte ich mich bisher nur nicht so recht für ein Modell entscheiden und habe das nun euch überlassen. Wehe wenn die Karte nicht so gut ist wie angepriesen! 


Spoiler



Zugegeben, ein paar Reviews habe ich trotzdem studiert.


----------



## Chemenu (4. Oktober 2014)

Soll ich mir auch noch eine bestellen? 

Ne, ich warte erst mal noch auf Pirate Islands (R9 390). Glaub das lohnt sich für mich noch nicht zu wechseln. 
Ausserdem sind 4 GiB VRAM schon knapp bemessen, 8 wären besser für die Zukunft. Arrrr.


----------



## Nibelaja (9. Oktober 2014)

Ich sitze auch schon ganz aufgeregt am PC und aktualisiere alle paar min das DHL Sendungsverfolgungsfenster 
Denn es wartet eine GTX 970 Phantom darauf, endlich in meinem System zu stecken 

Nur etwas traurig werde ich wegen meinem alten Wegbegleiter, der HD5870...  
Hat mir bisher wirklich top Dienste geleistet, aber nun musste mal was neues her. Ich denke, das Upgrade wird sich durchaus bemerkbar machen...


----------



## AC3 (11. Oktober 2014)

GTX770 4GB ist bei 230€ angelangt und wird vermutlich noch weiter fallen.
Da erübrigt sich die GTX960 ja eigentlich wenn man eine GTX770 4GB bald für ~200€ bekommt.

PS. Nvidia hat die Produktion der GTX770/780/80Ti eingestellt.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Oktober 2014)

AC3 schrieb:


> GTX770 4GB ist bei 230€ angelangt und wird vermutlich noch weiter fallen.
> Da erübrigt sich die GTX960 ja eigentlich wenn man eine GTX770 4GB bald für ~200€ bekommt. .


  kommt drauf an, was die GTX 960 leisten und kosten wird.     und bei 230€ würde ich immer noch eher zur AMD R9 290 greifen: nur 30€ mehr für +25% Leistung.


----------

